# 29% discount



## Chisser (Jun 24, 2015)

The discounts increase further!!
new, unregistered Audi TT's available with £10K off
at Drive the Deal


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe someone can answer...... On their front page deals some say tdi sport and some say tdi sport ultra ..... I thought ultra applied to all diesel TT's? Would be glad is someone can enlighten me?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mistaken identity..

There's only one diesel model at present which is the TDI Ultra.Giving it the "sport" pretext however is probably a little beyond it's pay scale


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

leopard said:


> Mistaken identity..
> 
> There's only one diesel model at present which is the TDI Ultra.Giving it the "sport" pretext however is probably a little beyond it's pay scale


Oi 

Same max torque figure as the TTS  ... and Audi never lie about their engine data :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mr R said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Mistaken identity..
> ...


 [smiley=deal2.gif] :lol:


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Leopard... It's been a long day can you please explain as going to call them tomorrow about a Tt tdi sport and what's the difference with Tt tdi ultra... I'm sure they won't know and say give card details and discuss with dealer when they call as you can always cancel? Or am I getting cynical in my old age?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Sure..

They are the same car.The mk3 diesel is only one model which is the TDI Ultra,you will get more information if you download the pdf sales brochure.

Just Google "Audi tt mk3 sales brochure"


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

As an addition...

Although there is only one model..There are two trim levels,the sport and the S-Line.

This is what you are probably getting confused over.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

chilledoutman said:


> Leopard... It's been a long day can you please explain as going to call them tomorrow about a Tt tdi sport and what's the difference with Tt tdi ultra... I'm sure they won't know and say give card details and discuss with dealer when they call as you can always cancel? Or am I getting cynical in my old age?


Really worth familiarising yourself with the models by having a play with the Configurator on the Audi web site. Less chance then of being sold something you don't want.


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Ah great yes had s line before on mk2 roadster and is better but for price happy as for works car to have sport.... Crazy price if true?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi and VW diesels are on massive discounts.... not sure why... :lol:


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

They have some petrol models with an equally massive discount...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats great new - petrol owners will be able to claim for reparations too.  
Time to start planning the windfall.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

With 10k off, a mk3 looks more attractive. the tts is not in the bargain basement otherwise i would be tempted...


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm getting one.... In hope of some smart arse claim company thinking of a way to claim compo


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Any way we can get a short position at today's prices, as looks like money to be made on falling prices

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

hooting_owl said:


> With 10k off, a mk3 looks more attractive. the tts is not in the bargain basement otherwise i would be tempted...


Give it time ....


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

wondered why there are so many on the roads all of a sudden


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I got just over 26% discount on my new TT 2.0 quattro S-line S-tronic in Daytona Grey with B&O, Nav, Heated seats, Climate control, tech package and cruise control.

I just went in to the dealer's to sit in the show car if I'm honest. In passing I asked to be put on the list for a 1 year old one in March 2016. The sales guy said he'd see if anything fit my budget now and to pop back the day after.

The day after, I was offered a deal I couldn't refuse on a new unregistered car and walked out having made the purchase!

Tomorrow is the pick-up day and I'm really WIRED!!! I'm not going to sleep from excitement tonight!


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Blackhole128 said:


> I got just over 26% discount on my new TT 2.0 quattro S-line S-tronic in Daytona Grey with B&O, Nav, Heated seats, Climate control, tech package and cruise control.
> 
> I just went in to the dealer's to sit in the show car if I'm honest. In passing I asked to be put on the list for a 1 year old one in March 2016. The sales guy said he'd see if anything fit my budget now and to pop back the day after.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

1am - I'm still awake and will now have to force myself away from this forum to go lie down and be awake in bed instead...

At this rate I'll need to have a pint of Red Bull for breakfast in order to get my Z4 to the Audi garage in Shrewsbury for the swap.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha ha I'd be the same if in your shoes ;-)

Look forward to seeing pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Cmon blackhole128..... We are all wired now waiting for pics


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Just heard from the Audi garage that my TT is going to arrive (from Guildford) too late for them to prepare it for me to collect today. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

It's going to be tomorrow now. I've told them how disappointed I am and how I've had to cancel my plans for tomorrow. Maybe I'll get some freebies out of them for the inconvenience (some mats would be nice).

Piccies would have been great today - the sun was out nicely. Tomorrow might be a bit on the damp side - predicted gales & rain tomorrow 

Will definitely post pics as soon as I can actually see it myself!!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Another sleepless night ahead...


----------



## rib333 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Blackhole128, good luck with the car pickup! That's an amazing deal.

Do you think your dealer will do a similar deal for me? I'm after almost the same spec.
Are you based in the UK? If so can you please send me more details as I'm ready to put a deposit down.

Thanks!


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi Rib333,

Their deals were for cars purchased and delivered by the 31st December and it's on unregistered vehicles that the Audi group has already got in their reserve stocks, so you might struggle to find the right car and get the same deal that I got this late in the day. You would have to rely on the spec you want being at a dealer within driving distance of you and do the deal on the spot I would guess.

Sifting through this forum a couple of days ago, I'm sure I saw predictions of more Audi deals in the New Year.

Hope you find the car you want!

I'm off for mine in 20 minutes time!!!!


----------



## rib333 (Sep 8, 2009)

OK, thanks for letting me know.
Enjoy collecting your car, you've chosen well!


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

Guys,

I am living in Belgium. I know that order in UK can sometimes be interesting.

Could you list me a few dealers you know that could deal with me (by email) and tell me the discount I can consider?

I am an international institution official and in Belgium and Germany, I can get around 16%. I don't know if this kind of offer exists in the uk.

Thanks a lot for you tips.


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

Blackhole128 said:


> I got just over 26% discount on my new TT 2.0 quattro S-line S-tronic in Daytona Grey with B&O, Nav, Heated seats, Climate control, tech package and cruise control.
> 
> I just went in to the dealer's to sit in the show car if I'm honest. In passing I asked to be put on the list for a 1 year old one in March 2016. The sales guy said he'd see if anything fit my budget now and to pop back the day after.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Could you share the breakdown of this deal with me? I assume its on finance with an amount as deposit contribution and the rest discount off the car itself?

Good luck with the collection!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I got my car!

It's amazing, beautiful and exceeds my expectations in every way. Found extra spec I hadn't reckoned on - keyless start and lane change detection. I'm not sure if those are now standard on the S-line?

Pics to follow - I was too busy driving to take pics!! :lol: .

*Cstarby* - I did get it on a PCP deal with approximately £4.5k deposit from me including the trade-in equity from my Z4. The discount includes contributions from Audi, from Audi Finance and from the dealer.

Off the top of my head, it was £5k from Audi, £2k from Audi Finance and £2k from dealer to match the finance offer. As I said earlier - this deal was up until 31st December only. Presumably another (most likely better) deal in the pipeline for the New Year, but I'm more than happy with my deal whatever they come up with.

Basically it brought the monthlies for a brand new car down so they were within the budget I'd set myself for a 1-year old car.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats Bleakhole... you sound excited by it all, and a nice time of year to be getting a new car. 8)


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

PS - regarding the delivery delay - the dealer coughed-up a full tank of fuel, a free set of rubber car mats and an iPhone charging cable to keep me happy.

To be fair to the sales guy, he did the fuel & cable in advance and asked if there was anything else he could do to make amends. I feel good about their customer service again now.


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

Seems like a good deal thank you for letting me know.

Enjoy the car, look forward to seeing some pics soon.


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

I too picked up my Sline TFSI yesterday. The car is amazing. I got 26% discount. I know that some of the discount will be offset by the sale of my A6 that was only 9 months old, as it will sell for more than they gave me. I don't need to worry, as the car was on a 4 year PCP. So basically they got me into a TT for no additional cost apart from £8 extra per month. It was a no brainer. I do feel buying in the 3rd quarter of the year is always a good time. Dealers have to shift stock cars and hit their targets. The dealer did say yesterday that he feels the heavy discounts on TT''s is likely to continue in the new year. Also, Drive the Deal and Carwow couldn't get close to the deal I got. I have bought through Carwow in the past, but there are some great dealers out there that don't use these brokers and the deals they offer often surpass those that some brokers claim are the best available.


----------



## TTpete (May 19, 2011)

Wow, sounds like some stunning deals you guys are getting on new TTs.

I want one! I need to find a way to get out of the Personal Lease deal I have on my A6 Avant Black Edition, still 14 months or so to go to the end. I don't need to space in the Avant anymore and the TT S Line S Tronic ticks all of my boxes!

How about some pictures of these new TTs!


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

Ht1469 said:


> I too picked up my Sline TFSI yesterday. The car is amazing. I got 26% discount. I know that some of the discount will be offset by the sale of my A6 that was only 9 months old, as it will sell for more than they gave me. I don't need to worry, as the car was on a 4 year PCP. So basically they got me into a TT for no additional cost apart from £8 extra per month. It was a no brainer. I do feel buying in the 3rd quarter of the year is always a good time. Dealers have to shift stock cars and hit their targets. The dealer did say yesterday that he feels the heavy discounts on TT''s is likely to continue in the new year. Also, Drive the Deal and Carwow couldn't get close to the deal I got. I have bought through Carwow in the past, but there are some great dealers out there that don't use these brokers and the deals they offer often surpass those that some brokers claim are the best available.


Again another very good deal, what dealership was this at?


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

It was Kings Lynn Audi. Second car I have purchased through them. Excellent service, no nonsense, easy to negotiate with. Pick up was as it should be. Use to be on Carwow, but I think they pulled out of this. Not snobbery in any way shape or form.


----------



## TTpete (May 19, 2011)

Ht1469 said:


> It was Kings Lynn Audi. Second car I have purchased through them. Excellent service, no nonsense, easy to negotiate with. Pick up was as it should be. Use to be on Carwow, but I think they pulled out of this. Not snobbery in any way shape or form.


Interesting. I bought my A6 Avant from Kings Lynn Audi through Carwow back in March. I don't live anywhere near Norfolk, level of service was brilliant and I share your opinion. Didn't know they had stopped dealing through Carwow, surprises me as they appeared to have a good reputation. I still have a contact there though which is useful.


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

Ht1469 said:


> It was Kings Lynn Audi. Second car I have purchased through them. Excellent service, no nonsense, easy to negotiate with. Pick up was as it should be. Use to be on Carwow, but I think they pulled out of this. Not snobbery in any way shape or form.


Great thanks, did you deal with anybody in particular? I will give them a shout now.


----------



## TTpete (May 19, 2011)

cstarby said:


> Ht1469 said:
> 
> 
> > It was Kings Lynn Audi. Second car I have purchased through them. Excellent service, no nonsense, easy to negotiate with. Pick up was as it should be. Use to be on Carwow, but I think they pulled out of this. Not snobbery in any way shape or form.
> ...


Hi cstarby, I dealt with a lady called Elleanor Crouch, she was very helpful. If you get in touch please mention my name (which I can probably email or PM).

All the best.


----------



## CraigP (Jan 6, 2010)

Need some pics of these new cars!


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I decided that I'd better get some polish on the car before the gritters come out to play, so lost a possible dry morning's driving dutifully pampering my car when all I wanted to do was jump in it and find some winding roads!

Just as I finished polishing it, the heavens opened so the pics are a bit 'damp':


































In case anybody wonders, it isn't a private plate - I've just obscured most of the reg...


----------



## TTpete (May 19, 2011)

Looks fantastic, congrats!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks great  hope you are pleased

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Beautiful 8)


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

Re Kings Lynn Audi, I dealt with Josh Mann. My A6 I dealt with Elleanor who like you said was excellent. I understand she now works at VW Kings Lynn who are still part of the same Marriott Group. It was her who told me that Kings Lynn Audi no longer deal through Carwow.

I would give Josh a chance to quote you a price. He was excellent and didn't hang about giving his best and final price.

I like a previous post have discovered my car has Lane Assist as well. Don't know why and I also wonder if this is now standard for every Sline. Also it seems to have more speakers than I though the standard stereo should have. Does this mean I have an upgraded stereo? How will I tell?


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

There are two options (from the Audi configurator):

The Audi sound system has "9 speakers in total including centre speaker and two bass speakers in the doors"

The Bang & Olufsen sound system has "12 high-performance speakers" (but more tellingly has "Bang & Olufsen" written on the main door speakers).

I'm not sure how many speakers are in the standard package. How many do you see in your car?


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

Blackhole128 said:


> There are two options (from the Audi configurator):
> 
> The Audi sound system has "9 speakers in total including centre speaker and two bass speakers in the doors"
> 
> ...


Nothing on the quote, but it was a stock car. It's hasn't got the B&O stereo, but it has got 9 speakers, but really hard to tell if they are all working. It looks to have the 2 bass speakers in the door though.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I think this is right: the standard system has 4 speakers, tech pack has 8, audi sound system has 9, B&O has 12.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Rev said:


> I think this is right: the standard system has 4 speakers, tech pack has 8, audi sound system has 9, B&O has 12.


That's one too many systems isn't it? There's only 3 - 'standard' system, Audi system and B&O.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Ht1469 said:


> I like a previous post have discovered my car has Lane Assist as well. Don't know why and I also wonder if this is now standard for every Sline. Also it seems to have more speakers than I though the standard stereo should have. Does this mean I have an upgraded stereo? How will I tell?


Lane Assist is (and always was) standard on TFSI models.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Quote from brochure :

"Audi active lane assist. Helps the driver stay in lane, with gentle steering intervention, providing enhanced safety and comfort, especially on motorways and country roads:- Working within the system limits, it functions between speeds of approx 37mph to 155mph* and detects lane markings- It then helps the driver remain in lane by active steering intervention and, if desired, vibration when inadvertently leaving the lane without indicating- The system is activated manually by a switch on the indicator stalk (Standard on 2.0 TFSI and TTS engines) Only in combination with Auto-dimming rear-view mirror with Light and rain sensor package (PU7) on the 2.0 TDI engine with Sport trim Audi side assist. "


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

Many thanks re information about Lane Assist.Better read the manual. Also thanks re stereo. Very informative.


----------

